# Leopard and Yellow Snow Kenyans



## KingGecko2.0 (12 mo ago)

Was wondering about the genetics and what morphs I need to breed to get these two morphs.

Cheers!


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

yellow snow to yellow snow = mostly yellow snows (and cats peeing in snow)

i don't think there's enough litters of those "leopards" to make much of them as yet, and their not really startling (to me) , i don't know if their proven genetic or polygenic-which makes one hopeful of something new.... 

if their polygenic a lot of back crossing could produce something startling, but there will be a lot of "waste" animals to dispose of that express little to nothing.

rgds
ed


----------

